# Cell Phone by Hartwick Pines



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

We have recently aquired property on the East Branch right by Hartwick Pines. WE are having a bugger of a time getting cell phone reception on our property. We currently use Verizon. Does anyone have any success with reception by Hartwick Pines and if so with what brand and is the reception coming in analog or digital? Thanks in advance.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

while up there a few months ago, i had one good area of reception in the park. couldnt move the phone at all though or i would lose it. it is really hard to dial with the phone at your ear LOL

i have verizon digital, but i believe i was out of the digital range so it was analog at the time.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I had sprint PCS and my buddy had AT+T and something else now. Cell reception is real spotty in that whole area. It did seam I had more success with getting a signal if I was closer to 75 though.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We found that the only cell phone company that had good reception about an hour south of there is Verizon Wireless.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Verizon is the only service worth a hoot on the NE side, even the local cell providers only work well within the heavier populated areas. I did find out by calling Verizon that there are a couple of things you can try to improve your signal in that (or any) area. 1) When you get there shut your phone off and then turn it back on. This resets the phone for the signal in that area. 2) If your phone is a "digital" phone go into the menu/options screen/program and change (force) the phone to "analog" signal. You can also try to call customer service (#611) and advise them of your trouble (weak signal) and they can reprogram your phone over the phone to try and get you better service. Other than that you may just be in an area that has limited service (to far between towers), as well I've been told that wood areas, especially hard woods blocks and weakin's you ability to recieve a good signal. It ain't perfect up there right now but it's a whole lot better than it was even 2 years ago!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks, for all the input. I decieded to stay with Verizon. It seems to have the best reception throughout the state any way.


----------

